
Security-Enhanced Linux - napsterbr
https://www.nsa.gov/research/SELinux/
======
Redoubts
Any context as to why you posted this page with

    
    
      > Last Modified: Jan 15, 2009

------
sudioStudio64
NSA has contributed quite a bit to UNIX security over the years.

~~~
saosebastiao
But with what motive? To strengthen or weaken?

SELinux seems like a really good idea, but when you see the efforts they went
through to destroy Google's security, I can't help but think SELinux is a
cleverly crafted back door into the majority of the internet.

~~~
blcknight
Is been around for ages and is part of the kernel.

NSA has a dual mission of protecting national security information and also
collecting intelligence. This was developed as part of the former.

It's not like they have direct commit to the kernel or something, the code is
reviewed.

If they were to inject something sneaky or nefarious, they wouldn't do it in
their own name and so publicly.

------
clebio
I was excited about the link when I thought it was from NASA.gov

It makes some sense at least that NASA would be involved in SELinux, no?

